# Necsus infrange la barriera dei 5000!!



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti e un grazie di *q*uore: le tue impeccabili lezioni di grammatica sono utilissime e per me ancora necessarie..


----------



## Pirlo

*
5000*
FIVE-THOUSAND POSTS!
_Congratulations *Necsus*!
You've always been an* immense* help; please continue!
_
​


----------



## lsp

Congratulations, Necsus!


----------



## irene.acler

Complimenti!!


----------



## saia

Congratulazioni!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Necsus, non è che ci siamo trovati tanto -anche se il tuo nome è dappertutto-; comunque qualche volta mi hai dato una mano con i miei dubbi e quindi ti ringrazio 

Un bacione da Barcellona!

TPS


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Al migliore, _complimenti!_
_View attachment 4684_


----------



## Lello4ever

5000!!!! Complimentoni! Ma da quanto tempo sei sul forum


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, Necsus.  It's always a pleasure to receive your assistance -- and a challenge to help with your complicated translation issues!    

Elisabetta


----------



## itka

Toutes mes félicitations et merci pour tes réponses toujours si précises et documentées ! 

_nec plus ultra en sus..._


----------



## Siberia

Nearly missed the great Necsus.
veramente sentite congratulazioni!!!!!!
Siberia


----------



## MünchnerFax

...e per finire, il terzo brindisi della mattinata per te.
_Prost!_


----------



## Saoul

*   Congratsfra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   

​


----------



## Jana337

*Auguri!  I wish I understood your sleeping pattern. 
*


----------



## GavinW

Our learned friend goes from strength to strength. Thanks, mate. ;-)


----------



## valy822

Un po' in ritardo ma complimentissimi al mio esperto grammaticale preferito!!!


----------



## Necsus

*Be', a volte temo di aver 'infranto' anche altro, a chi mi ha letto, perciò a maggior ragione...*


* GRAZIEATUTTI !!!!!*​


----------



## raffavita

Scusa il ritardo,
ma non conoscevo questa pagina.
Congratulations!
Raffa


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Complimenti, Ne*cs*us! 
Did you already get tired of fishing for _complimenti_?


----------



## Necsus

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Complimenti, Necsus!
> Did you already get tired of fishing for _complimenti_?


​


----------



## Panpan

Sorry I'm late, but I have to say, you're great.
Best
Panpan


----------



## MAVERIK

Complimenti Necsus..


----------



## Necsus

It is never too late, Panpan..! 

Ringraziamenti Maverik...


----------



## BolleBlu

Con un po' di ritardo mi aggiungo anch'io...
Congratulazioni Necsus per i tuoi 5000!!! 
Ciao,
BB.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie Mille Bolle Blu!


----------

